# Puberty????



## Jo

Ok guys it has been a long time since i went through puberty so a heads up would be good please

When Emily was getting out of the bath i noticed she has a few hairs under her arms :shock: 

I mean she is only just 8 for goodness sake

Do you think i should take her to docs?, could her hormones be going mental for some reason?

She has always been quite furry since baby :D 

Should i be worried do you think?


----------



## Iwantone!!!

are the dair or fair hair most girl go throught purtey throught the age of 8 to 16 it depends does it effect anyone at teh mo ?


----------



## Jo

They are really fair at the mo, she has had fairly hairy legs for a while but not sure if its normal :? 

I don't understand this though hun


> _does it effect anyone at the mo _?


----------



## Minxy

I started getting hairy about 9, but was still 13 before I got a period.

It may well be the start of things, girls are getting younger and younger, but it doesn't mean she'll be a woman overnight. It happens over YEARS.

How do you feel about it?


----------



## ablaze

lol minter and a half but here we go...

i was 8 wen i started gettin hair!! id bn well developed breastwise since then too :oops: i started my periods at 9, have u had a wee chat with her yet hun i no she seems young but i never had any idea wot was happenin 2 me...

my school nurse explained 2 me y i was bleeding... :oops:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Jo said:

> They are really fair at the mo, she has had fairly hairy legs for a while but not sure if its normal :?
> 
> I don't understand this though hun
> 
> 
> _does it effect anyone at the mo _?Click to expand...

im mean does if effect her in anyway i.e being bullied does she notice it or r u worried if she gets her period?


----------



## Jo

Well i've only just noticed and so has she so no comments from school as of yet

She knows all about how girls turn into women, periods etc......
we had this talk ages ago

She has no other signs of anything as of yet, i'm not overly worried about it was just suprised

Only thing i am woried about is her getting bigger boobs than me :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

My best mates daughter started puberty about 9 I think!


----------



## Jo

Oh dear, the hair i can cope with but am just praying she doesn't start her periods too early poor little thing, would be a lot to deal with wouldn't it?

Me and my sis didn't start our periods until 14 and 15 but i think stuff is starting much earlier now :?


----------



## Minxy

Jo said:

> Me and my sis didn't start our periods until 14 and 15 but i think stuff is starting much earlier now :?

It is, but there is a link between mother/daughter so she might get to 12/13.

I think it would be tough to deal with at 8/9 but I bet she wouldn't be the only one in class :?


----------



## Jo

I think i might have a word with her teacher, see what she reckons, i've been looking on net ( not always a good idea i know!) and the general feeling is that hair can appear a while before other stuff and after 8th birthday is quite common :shock: 

I just feel for OH with 2 lots of hormones raging about


----------



## sophie

Oh bless her.
Kids do seem to be developing a lot younger now!
I was about 15 when i started to develop :oops: 
x


----------



## hypnorm

I was a young developer and got bullied for it :( 
I can't remeber when i started develping hair or boobs - but i was still in junior school when my periods started. so i must have been about 11, all the other girls twigged when i couldnt do my swimming lessons, my periods where quite heavy so i would have to change my pads a couple of times a day and the other girls used to follow me in a try to look over the loo partitions!! :? 

I think they were proabably jelous but it still wasnt nice.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

AAWWWW BLESS hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Jo

Oh Hypnorm, this is what i am worried about, girls can be bitches ( as we know lol)
I'm just seeing how we go, as i don't wanna make a huge thing about it, if you know what i mean

Bless her i have been checking her over and underarms seems to be only place she is developing not breast buds or anything


----------



## stephlw25

aww bless her , like people have said girls are getting younger to develop now-a-days. Girls at school can be so bitchy though, one of my friends got teased as she was a real late developer , had a flat chest until 16 when all of a sudden she develped the biggest boobs in the class!! infact a few years later she had a breast reduction as they were giving her back problems !!! shut all the bullies up though for teasing her about no boobs !!!!!!!
My sis is nearly 12 and her hormones are everywhere !!! cant tell her anything its "shut-up, whatever etc" lol

Sure its nothing to worry about hun, your little girl is growing up (probley way to fast for you liking though !) :)


----------

